
Incorporating my Company in the UK; no lawyer; no accountant - a_imho
https://medium.com/@trevormydata/week-2-incorporating-a-company-in-the-uk-cost-me-15-what-s-the-catch-4a7aa954fd6c
======
secondcoming
Yes, it is incredibly easy. The hardest part is thinking up of a company name.
I set one up for when I considered contracting, but I ended up never using it.

Make sure you update your accounts with HMRC on time though, the fees can
become quite large if you forget. This is where having an accountant would
come in handy. You have to do this even if the company is dormant.

If you do find yourself in a position where there are a lot of fees, you have
the option of just closing the company and they go away (unless you re-open
the company).

------
bloak
Cool. But now I'd like to see the corresponding report from India, say.

[https://www.doingbusiness.org/en/rankings#](https://www.doingbusiness.org/en/rankings#)

